# 14 inch band saw



## Leatherman1998 (Jul 9, 2014)

Last fall I was able to get a Jet 1221, now I am looking for a band saw. I am looking for something in the 14 inch range if possible I would prefer under $500.  I can go higher if needed though. I don't care about the brand as long as it cuts wood. I will be cutting bowl blanks occasionally but it will mainly be used for small projects. Bench mount or floor standing is not something I care about.

 Any suggestions?


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 9, 2014)

Grizzly 0555 with a 6" riser...JMHO, but mine is fantastic!!


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a Shop Fox w1706 (with riser) which is an awesome saw.  As I understand it, it is identical to the Grizzly 0555 except the Shop Fox has a different quick tension release, an enclosed base (with door), and cast iron wheels.  

I could not give the w1706 a higher recommendation.


----------



## tumbleweed676 (Jul 9, 2014)

Grizzly 0555 is pretty good saw. I have had one with riser for over 6 years and have only replaced the blade guide bearings


----------



## BSea (Jul 9, 2014)

If you are cutting bowl blanks, be sure and get at least a 1 hp motor.  I had a 3/4 hp on my delta, and it would bog down even on some 4" blanks.  Resawing anything thicker was a problem unless it was soft wood.  My motor died, and I replaced it with a 1.5 hp motor.  What a difference.  Now I'm thinking the riser block might be worthwhile, where I didn't really think the saw was up to it before.  But If I was buying 1 today, I'd probably get the Grizzley anniversary edition 17" saw.  It already has the capability to cut 12" stock, has a 2 hp motor, and a good fence.  About the only thing it doesn't have is cast iron wheels.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 11, 2014)

I suggest you check Grizzly 0555 , not within your budget but I think it's the best choice for your needs.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jul 11, 2014)

I was looking at the grizzly and I think that is what I will get. I can save a bit more and probably get it. I guess the bandsaw that I really want is the powermatic. But that I'd WAY out of my budget.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 11, 2014)

Agreed! This was before I put in the 6" riser! Awesome saw for the money!


----------



## nates02gt (Aug 1, 2014)

I just bought a Laguna 14-12 bandsaw. I dont think i will ever need to upgrade. I would highly recommend it. I would also look at the Rikon 10-325. They are both a bit more than $500 but they should work for just about anything.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Aug 2, 2014)

I did something simular to Nate. I got the 14" pro Rikon. I also should never need to upgrade. I don't regret this purchase for one minute. I have used the full 14" resaw on this saw several times. It's an animal but still does fine work for me. I use the bandsaw almost as much as the lathe. It comes on every day and I am not sure how I would get along without it.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Aug 2, 2014)

I ordered the grizzly 0555 on Tuesday. It should be here early next week.


----------



## endacoz (Feb 22, 2015)

Whats your opinion of it now ?


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Feb 24, 2015)

I am pretty happy with it. It runs well I might buy new bearings or cool blocks just to make it a bit quieter sometime.


----------



## endacoz (Feb 25, 2015)

Did you get the riser?  Any issues on resawing?


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Feb 25, 2015)

endacoz said:


> Did you get the riser?  Any issues on resawing?



No riser, I don't resaw a bunch but it cut max capacity wet hard maple OK.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 2, 2015)

I would recommend the Rikon 10-325.  It is a great saw and has a 13" resaw capacity.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 5, 2015)

A 14" will likely be a floor model of necessity.  Mine is a Delta that I caught on sale at one of the box stores... probably Lowe's and I've adapted a Grizzly 6" riser onto it... only problem I had is the guide bar from the Grizzly riser is smaller than the original from Delta... It does work, but would rather it have been the same size as the original. 

I don't remember the price of the saw, but it was well under $500 and the riser was about half the price of a Delta riser.


----------



## Alchymist (Mar 5, 2015)

Picked up a Grizzly G1019 w/ riser block years ago, been a fantastic saw - $150 used,w/ 2 new 1/4" blades. Bought a 3/4" blade for resawing.


----------



## sbwertz (Mar 5, 2015)

Mine is a Delta, but you probably won't find one like it...it was built in 1946!  I put a riser kit on it and a 3/4" carbide blade and I can resaw desert ironwood logs with it with no problems. But the old saying really is true...they just don't make them like they used to!

Oh, and I recently bought a new motor for it and when I went to install it I discovered that the old one just had a loose key and the key had backed out of the keyway so that the motor was not driving the saw shaft.  So I stuck the new motor under the workbench for future use.  I found that the motor is the original 1/2 horse Delta motor from 1946.  I suspect that my grandfather rebuilt it at least once and maybe more, but it is still going strong.  I can't believe it is only a half horse motor, but it doesn't bog down cutting that ironwood!


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 10, 2015)

I just purchased the 10-321 14" Rikon and am not pleased with it, woodcraft did not have the 10-325, so I guess that I should have waited.


----------



## endacoz (Mar 10, 2015)

Return it and buy it from Sears.  On sale for $749 right now!


----------



## Edgar (Mar 10, 2015)

endacoz said:


> Return it and buy it from Sears.  On sale for $749 right now!



or see if Woodcraft will match that price..


----------

